
A Google Engineer is trying to sell Bitcoins - chx
https://twitter.com/TedOnPrivacy/status/940588631709896704
======
millzlane
I just cashed out about 1500 bucks, took less than 48 hours. Paid a lawyer
with it. That's just from the free money coin base gave me for using a uni
email address to setup the account.

~~~
c06n
You paid a lawyer for 1500 USD? Is that not a bit overblown?

~~~
kingnothing
I think he's telling us he used the money to pay for a lawyer, although I have
no idea why it matters what he used the money to buy.

